# Miui Rom Help!



## Draken (Aug 6, 2011)

Alright so i just graduated from Basic training for United States Coast Guard, and i am totally out of news on MIUI Rom.. I have had MIUI since the beginning for my Droid X and love it. My question is, what has happened with miui4dx these past 2 months? My version left on my phone was 1.9.9. Im guessing thats not the current release? I left September 11th and graduated November 4th. Just some help on getting updated to the current and best version for miui4dx or if there is anything better out? Thanks!


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

look for 1.10.21 
that's the most current and stable release. the next release we should see 720p recording and playback working(1.10.28 had that enabled but there was a bug with toggling between 3g and wifi, so it was pulled)


----------



## BuddhaDroidX (Oct 4, 2011)

Search in this forum for version 1.10.21..its the latest completely stable version. It is built off the Defy base so make sure that you follow the OP install instructs to the tee and you will not be sorry! And yes my recommendation is to SBF back to a clean rooted 602 or 605 before and doing the complete wipes as well as a format system before flashing...I tried just doing the wipes and had issues but after sbf and wipes and format then install it has not given me a single issue..DXC the developer knows his stuff. Enjoy


----------



## BuddhaDroidX (Oct 4, 2011)

SplicedX said:


> look for 1.10.21
> that's the most current and stable release. the next release we should see 720p recording and playback working(1.10.28 had that enabled but there was a bug with toggling between 3g and wifi, so it was pulled)


lmfao...GREAT minds do think alike...yours was just a lil quicker than mine!


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

Draken said:


> Alright so i just graduated from Basic training for United States Coast Guard, and i am totally out of news on MIUI Rom.. I have had MIUI since the beginning for my Droid X and love it. My question is, what has happened with miui4dx these past 2 months? My version left on my phone was 1.9.9. Im guessing thats not the current release? I left September 11th and graduated November 4th. Just some help on getting updated to the current and best version for miui4dx or if there is anything better out? Thanks!


The heck with Miui (oh yes....it is awesome) . Congrats on graduation from boot camp. I wish you a great future.


----------



## Jack902902 (Oct 4, 2011)

BuddhaDroidX said:


> And yes my recommendation is to SBF back to a clean rooted 602 or 605 before and doing the complete wipes as well as a format system before flashing...I tried just doing the wipes and had issues but after sbf and wipes and format then install it has not given me a single issue..DXC the developer knows his stuff. Enjoy


I hope you're right, I followed to a tee, and bootloop!

As it said, SBF> install ROM> wipe cache.
And non stop bootloops and SBFing.

I had to go back to 1.9.30 because it was the only thing I could install after SBF.

Following your advice tonight, wish me luck!


----------



## BuddhaDroidX (Oct 4, 2011)

You should be fine...I always use the Linux SBF CD method and has never failed to give me a clean base before flashing a new rom...Good luck to you!


----------



## wizard0f0s (Aug 17, 2011)

One trick I've found is to use a Virtual Machine to boot the Linux SBF Iso file. That way you still have your PC available if you need it and don't have to worry about corruption in the burning process. I've only used VMWare Workstation for it (paid app), but I just recently started using Virtual Box (free app) for other VMs (like Windows) and it seems like it has thw functionality, although I haven't tried it yet to SBF.

Just my 2¢ for anyone that wants it.


----------



## Jack902902 (Oct 4, 2011)

BuddhaDroidX said:


> You should be fine...I always use the Linux SBF CD method and has never failed to give me a clean base before flashing a new rom...Good luck to you!


You RocK!

I did everything you said.
First flash was smooth.

System format is new for me and it worked.

THANKS!


----------



## BuddhaDroidX (Oct 4, 2011)

Your welcome and glad it all went smooth for you...only thing I ask in return is that when you see someone in need of some help like you were seeking simply cast a line in their direction and help them reach the shore Enjoy


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please use development section for releases only. thanks.


----------

